

Steve Ballmer Moved to Tears at Employee Meeting - hknozcan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/09/26/steve-ballmer-moved-to-tears-at-employee-meeting/
And, he exited the stage to the song “(I’ve Had) The Time Of my Life.”
======
chris_wot
Turns out, someone showed him his stack ranking results.

------
mturmon
You always knew his "I ... love ... this ... company" proclamation (after the
famed Monkey Boy dance) was heartfelt.

------
hackaflocka
Where are the videos of him dancing? I can't believe nobody captured video.

------
ianstallings
Said with sad face, walking away, mumbling..

 _developers, developers, developers_

